# 518xi



## CuffyMeigs (Mar 2, 2012)

What's it worth, 48in deck, 300 hours, 1998?


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

Was it serviced regularly? Has it been serviced recently? What condition is the paint, the seat, the oil, the filters, and the belts? Are the blades sharp? Is the mower rusty underneath? A lot can happen in 14 years. Are you buying or selling?


----------

